

Ask HN: How to Deal with low activity on an awesome FOSS project? - sharman

There's an open source project awesomely done, some part of which I am using in my research. By awesome, I imply that the work alredy done on it is extensive, and it has won several awards and recognitions throughout.<p>Here are some publications<p>http://tinyurl.com/63cwy55<p>Its sad to see low activity/contributions on it though!<p>Project Homepage: http://www.lipitk.sourceforge.net/<p>Continuously for past 2 years we're getting 4-5 downloads a day however we've no track of what the users are doing with it.<p>- Is it the problem with sourceforge and its overall interface? Shall we move to GIT. Though moving everything of this scale would be a trouble.<p>- Any other suggestions that could pump some energy back into the project?<p>I am officially not supposed to do this, but it'd be awesome to see a phoenix breathing back to life again! Cheers!
======
stonemetal
It is a handwriting recognition library. How many apps use handwriting
recognition, not many that I can think of. It seems like it may pickup with
the uptake of touch screen phones and tablets.

------
mindcrime
Clicky:

<http://www.lipitk.sourceforge.net/>

